# Relaxed anus help!



## steve444 (Feb 7, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone could please give me a reason as to why my anus feels like its relaxed and not closed properly.

I get the odor coming from down their and it feels like it isn't closed as tight as it should be.

This all started about 18 months ago and I am so fed up!

I have been vaping an e-cig for 13 months, I doubt that could do it, It contains Propylene glycol and vegatable glycerin, flavorings and nicotine.

I drank alcohol for about 2 years probably 3-4 times a week but I am down to once a week now, i doubt that would cause this.

Also just 2 days ago I got diagnosed with an enlarged prostate which I think is bacterial prostatis because my back hurts, I'm fatigued all the time and a bit of abdominal pain and pelvic pain.

I need all this to go away, right now I am on antibiotics for the enlarged prostate which I am hoping and praying that is the cause for everything.

Their has to be a cause to my anus feeling relaxed and I will not stop until I find the cause!

I am 22 and I need my regular life back, please any help is greatly appreciated!!!!!


----------



## steve444 (Feb 7, 2013)

Where I belong please read my PM I sent you!

I really want to find out if I can get searched for what you have.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Steve,
I am having same symptoms as you have described on this forum, Leaky Gas, incomplete evacuation, slight lower back pain, warm or burning feeling when i sit. I am diagnosed with chronic bacterial prostatitis(E Coli). What was the result after getting on antobiotics for enlarged prostatitis? Any improvement? Awaiting your reply.


----------

